# Mozart - KV 216 - Violin Concerto No. 3



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

The poll for the competition in the movie corner will close on Thursday: Talkclassical best film score award - 1993 | Classical Music Forum 

How do you rate the Violin Concerto No. 3 of Mozart?


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

My favourite violin concerto of Mozart. If we’re not counting sinfonia concertante. Grumiaux does it best IMO


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

One of my favorite violin concertos from the Classical period - excellent.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

EvaBaron said:


> My favourite violin concerto of Mozart. If we’re not counting sinfonia concertante. Grumiaux does it best IMO


I'll take a pass on Grumiaux; he's too syrupy for me.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I like the Third concerto and prefer the Fourth.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It's my favorite Mozart violin concerto (although I like the 5th also very much) and together with Bach's E major my favorite 18th century violin concerto. Nevertheless, I voted very good because I'd want "excellent" for pieces like the Eroica, with poor or no melodies, not sounding well on piano...


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's a very good concerto, and together with the fifth it's my favorite from those that Mozart produced only for the violin. Nonetheless, I far prefer his late concertos for other instruments over it.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Kreisler jr said:


> It's my favorite Mozart violin concerto (although I like the 5th also very much) and together with Bach's E major my favorite 18th century violin concerto. Nevertheless, I voted very good because I'd want "excellent" for pieces like the Eroica, with poor or no melodies, not sounding well on piano...


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> One of my favorite violin concertos from the Classical period - excellent.


I agree: excellent.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Agreed. One of my favourites among Mozart's violin concertos along with no.1 - not a value judgment, just how they appeal to me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good, I do prefer no 5 as the best .


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> I voted very good, I do prefer no 5 as the best .


I like them about equally (also the two violin concertone), I slightly prefer the atmospheric 2nd movement of #3 and find the "turkish" bits in the finale of #5 a bit gimmicky. I also agree with someone above that the violin/viola concertante or the first great piano concerto K 271 are on a different level from the violin concertos.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> I'll take a pass on Grumiaux; he's too syrupy for me.


That's funny. I thought Grumiaux was known for being the opposite of syrupy and more classical in taste.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Grumiaux is very good (also in Bach, unless one demands the most austere HIP approach only) and these Mozart recordings hold up incredibly well, also because of Davis' alert accompaniment; I am not collecting this music but it's a favorite among the handful or so I have heard.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Agreed. We all hear things differently but the above is the first time I've ever come across that kind of criticism of Grumiaux in this music.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bigbang said:


> That's funny. I thought Grumiaux was known for being the opposite of syrupy and more classical in taste.


"Syrupy" and "classical" are not mutually exclusive. Are you saying that classical music must be dry and emotionless?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

There was an Italian composer working for Archbishop Colloredo at the time, Luigi Gatti, who also composed a violin concerto with an opening similar to the Mozart. It's uncertain whether or not it predates the Mozart, as it has only been identified as having been written in the 1770s. Borrowing of material would probably have been mutual between Mozart and his colleagues, as in the case of the Cum sanctu spiritus of Mozart K.262 (1775) and Haydn MH254 (1777) or that of Don Giovanni and Die Ährenleserin (1788).


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

HansZimmer said:


> "Syrupy" and "classical" are not mutually exclusive. Are you saying that classical music must be dry and emotionless?


Are you really saying that ‘not syrupy’ equals emotionless? He was talking about a style of playing, not the genre classical music itself. More classical in taste means not a lot of expressive shifting, rubato and vibrato and a more restrained style of playing. More spiccato as well. Since when does that equal emotionless?


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I was pointing out the general opinion of many regarding Grumiaux approach to Mozart and other composers. Given so many reviews of his violin concertos, his classical style is winning and one can always have other performances that lean more to romantic expressions and I like those too.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

EvaBaron said:


> Are you really saying that ‘not syrupy’ equals emotionless? He was talking about a style of playing, not the genre classical music itself. More classical in taste means not a lot of expressive shifting, rubato and vibrato and a more restrained style of playing. More spiccato as well. Since when does that equal emotionless?


I read the dictionary and I saw that one definition of "syrupy" is "excessively sentimental". So I translated the post of @Bigbang as "Grumiaux is not sentimental but classical", which means that classical music can not be sentimental.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

HansZimmer said:


> I read the dictionary and I saw that one definition of "syrupy" is "excessively sentimental". So I translated the post of @Bigbang as "Grumiaux is not sentimental but classical", which means that classical music can not be sentimental.


No not classical music, but classical style cannot be sentimental. You have a more classical restrained approach and a more romantic sentimental approach. Grumiaux has the first approach in these concertos


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

EvaBaron said:


> No not classical music, but classical style cannot be sentimental.


I imagine that in this context you are using "classical" as a reference to classical period and not as reference to the wider meaning od the word.



> You have a more classical restrained approach and a more romantic sentimental approach. Grumiaux has the first approach in these concertos


Who has the second approach?


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

HansZimmer said:


> I imagine that in this context you are using "classical" as a reference to classical period and not as reference to the wider meaning od the word.
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the second approach?


I am referring to the way most orchestra’s and soloists play the classical period: in a classical style. And I don’t who has the second approach. I haven’t heard enough recordings for that. I have only heard Grumiaux and Hillary Hahn and I would say both play in a more classical style


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Correction above, I am not used to the changes to Talk classical and I replied to wrong post.


----------

